Ask HN: What are some recommended blogs/techtalks on OOP and design pattern? - rohmanhakim
======
enz
I can suggest [https://blog.ploeh.dk](https://blog.ploeh.dk)

Focused on OOP design and some FP design.

~~~
rohmanhakim
thanks!

